# BIND DNS Help Required!

## dermot

Hello,

I've a bit of a problem with DNS at the moment - namely, when I do a lookup on my domain (deadlocked.org), no start of authority is found!! The results from a dig are as follows:

```
dermot@dermo dermot $ dig deadlocked.org

                                                                                

; <<>> DiG 9.2.2 <<>> deadlocked.org

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 46565

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

                                                                                

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;deadlocked.org.                        IN      A

                                                                                

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

org.                    7921    IN      SOA     A7.NSTLD.COM. DOMADMIN.ULTRADNS.NET. 2003069819 1800 900 604800 86400

 

;; Query time: 262 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.0.1#53(192.168.0.1)

;; WHEN: Sat Apr 12 13:13:48 2003

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 101
```

I think I've set up my named.conf properly - it loads the file deadlocked.org.host which contains the following:

```
$ttl 38400

deadlocked.org. IN      SOA     dns.deadlocked.org. dermot.deadlocked.org. (

                        2003041201

                        10800

                        3600

                        604800

                        38400 )

deadlocked.org. IN      NS      dns.deadlocked.org.

www.deadlocked.org.     IN      A       62.254.160.76

mail.deadlocked.org.    IN      A       62.254.160.75

deadlocked.org. IN      MX      1 mail

dns.deadlocked.org.     IN      A       62.254.160.75
```

On the web management page of my domain provider, I've added a name-server based on my domain (dns.deadlocked.org) that points at my IP address, as above. Bizarrely, I can ping dns.deadlocked.org and nothing else, though I can't figure out how dns.deadlocked.org is being resolved (note that I'm not pinging from a machine that uses my name-server for DNS).

Using my DNS for lookups - dig SOA deadlocked.org @62.254.160.75 - works perfectly and returns the expected results.

Anyone any ideas what I'm doing wrong, or do I simply need to wait a little longer before my NS will show up as the SOA on A7.NSTLD.COM?

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give...

----------

## Rroet

have you tried contacting your .org registar and request a DNS server change ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

don't forget that primary DNS server changes can take up from 24 / 72 hours.. pending on the replictation speed of the DNS servers and the speed of your registar to make the appropriate changes.

----------

## dermot

Yeah, that's my next port of call. I know that NS changes can't take a while to propagate, I just though it was odd that they weren't showing up in the root servers - I'd have thought that would be the first place I'd see changes, but evidently not!  :Rolling Eyes: 

For that reason I didn't want to contact my registrar straight away, though I will do tomorrow morning if I'm still seeing no SOA on the roots.

Thanks for your reply anyway!

----------

## dermot

Grud on a greenie! No sooner have I posted this than everything starts working again!

----------

